# Weekend get away with Shine



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine and I went out of town to finish her JH title. She only needed one more pass, but we made the most of the weekend, and ran her in three braces. She earned the title on her first brace, so the next two were just for fun.








It was raining on the last day, so I didn't get a picture of her with her ribbons. 
Just one of her helping me pack my suitcase at the hotel.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Congratulate pretty and driven girl. Hunt tests are fun, easy to get addicted both for humans and dogs .


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats! Love how she's standing on your luggage!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is AWESOME!!!!


----------

